# ,

## _

,   .
    ? :Frown:

----------


## Energizer

?    ??

----------


## _

.            .

----------


## Oscull

,            ,  .
       .

----------


## Dmitriy01

. 100 % .       -       .
         .7 .1 .31.     ,    .         ,           .
      -    ,                .

----------

?
-   !
-     , -   -   (.7 .3, .108  ).

_______________
      .

----------


## Dmitriy01

...
      , -     -      .
          .

----------

!

   !

----------

.
      .  -  ,  . 
            .    ,     .  
    ,    .

----------


## _

,   .
  ,    (..      ).
,  "" .
 ,           .
     .       ?

----------


## 2006

> "" .


 ..    

   ?

       . 120  .   ,      -,      ,        .       :
-  ,      , - 5000 .;
-  ,       , - 15 000 .;
-         -    10%   ,    15 000 .
         . 126   -           ()  ,           ,      50 .    .
      ,    ,     . ,           ,                  2000  3000 . (. 15.11  ).       .
 ,  *. 199      *  ()        ** ,              ,      100 000  300 000 . *           200 000 .  500 000 .*        .

----------


## _

" ,   " ?
    -  .

----------


## 2006

> " ,   "


      , 99%  :Wow: 


> -  .


  :Cool:

----------


## Anton

> ,   .
>     ?


    :

    :
1)      , 
2)   +  + , 
3)   .

   .


  :
  2003  :     ( !!!).   .
   ,       5%.
 -   (, , ) ,          .
 2006   , , ,     +  + .     20%  , ..  4   .
 ?

----------


## Dmitriy01

-   .     .

----------

-  
  -

----------

-        ,  - ,   ,   .
       .     - !         .   3-   -   ,      ,     -  (   ).
:    ,  ,    ,    ,      ,   . 
-  ,         , ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,    (..      ).
> ,  "" .


   "",    ,    "   ":
 1 -  :
1. 
2. 
3. .
 2 -  ,    
(,       ,  50     ,   50-    3   )
 3 -    .
   , ,      .

----------


## Anton

> "",    ,    "   ":
>  1 -  :
> 1. 
> ....


    :   (-  , ,   ) -  .
 - ?

----------


## Lizavetta

,     ,   ,    .

----------


## Anton

> ,     ,   ,    .


,  , ,   ,               .      .
   , ,   -   ,  " ".

----------

,    ,     .     ?????????????????????
     ,        (  ).
  .            .
    .    .

----------


## Anton

> ,    ,     ...


 ,     ?

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,  , ,   ,               .      .
>    , ,   -   ,  " ".


   ,   .

----------

> ,     ?


    .    ,       ( 4 )       . .

----------


## Anton

> .    ,       ( 4 )       . .


 :
 ,     ?

----------

,      ,  ???  ().  .    ,  ?

----------


## amd

---.....    ,   .  .  .  - .  .  ,    ,      ,    ..,    .  :Frown:        94-94-95.   , ,   .   ,   ,   , , ....
 ,  ,    ?    ?      ?   :Wink: 
-,  ,   .        , ,  , .  ,   .

----------


## Anton

> ...


    -      :
 - ,
 ,
 -,
 ,
 ,  ,
   ""    ???

        ,     -    .

----------


## _

,       .
   ,     -   .
  -  ,     (..    )  .
      ,  (  ,      ) .
 (..  ) - . 
   ... (      ).

----------


## Anton

*_*,   ,     .

----------


## _

(   :yes:  )

----------


## Vvitek

> ---.....    ,   .  .  .  - .  .  ,    ,      ,    ..,    .        94-94-95.   , ,   .   ,   ,   , , ....
>  ,  ,    ?    ?      ?  
> -,  ,   .        , ,  , .  ,   .


     ,   ,     ???

----------


## amd

> ** (   )


 , *_*,       . 


> ,   ,     ???

----------


## .

.

     -  .
 -   ,    5- ,    - ..

  .        "".
      ,  .       ,    ( /)   .

          (   ),         . 

 ,  ,     .   .

----------


## Vvitek

> ,   ,     ???


 -     ???        ,   -   - ,,         (-).

----------


## Anton

> -     ???        ,   -   - ,,         (-).


    .
 :     ,     .
 :  ,    .
  -  .

----------


## Vvitek

> .
>  :     ,     .
>  :  ,    .
>   -  .



   ,  - ,  !!!

----------


## lisaveta

,  ,     ....     ,  ,  , ....

----------


## Anton

> ,  - ,  !!!


.

:



> 171.  
> ...
> 2.    ,      (, )....,  :
> 1)  (, ),    ,    ,        , ...


:



> 252. .  
> 1.             ...
> ...
> ...
>      ,      ,    .

----------


## Vvitek

,    -  ,   -,    ???      ,        ,         ..   -   ()      ,    .

----------


## Anton

> ....


  , -  :Wink:  
Vvitek,      ,      ,     .       ,    .         ,  _  ._

----------


## Vvitek

. ,  -, (   )       ,   ...
,    ,       ,   ,     .        ,      .  ,      ,    , ,    (   ,  ). ,   ,  ,    500 . (.199 )      ,    ,  .
-

----------


## _

,  ,       ,   .     ,        .  -   .
      , -     ,    .

       .  :Frown: 
      ....

----------

CD "   " - www.znd.ru

----------

*_*,   ,         ???       3 ,    ,        ,   ,        ..     :Wow:     3  ,     ..   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

(  ),  ,      ,  ,       3,5    ..
 , ,   ,   -       ,   .
 ,     -        -     ,         (     )     .

----------

> "".


  ?  ,   ..?      ...  199     ..    1.         :Smilie: .

----------


## MIG700

> ,


 -       :yes:

----------


## andr2kot

!       .     .

----------

,     ,    ,        ,  ,      , ,   ,        ,   -   , /.     -  " "   ,  ,   ,      ,         ,         .        .

----------


## _

> -


 ,        .

----------


## _

> !       .     .


    -     ,     ...

----------

, ,    "  ..." -    "". ,     ,         .        ,      .    ,     . " ...   " -       ,   .  .           ,   -  .        .    .

----------


## _

[


> .           ,   -  .        .    .


**,    ,     -      -   .          ,        ,    .   (,    )
             .
    , ,  ,  "        ?".       -   .

----------

"   " -        ,      . ,            ,     (  ,     ).         ,        .

"  ..."  .        -     ?      , .. ,   , ,   .

----------

....   .    )))))
 ,   -  ,   ,      .              2-    .     ,    ,  2,5        .

----------


## _

> "   " -        ,      . ,            ,     (  ,     ).         ,        .
> 
> "  ..."  .        -     ?      , .. ,   , ,   .


      .          . 
     .    ...       ? 
  ,      .

----------


## Anton

> ...  ,      .


   .

----------


## _

.
       .       .           -    - ,   ,    , ,      ?
  ...
    ,    -   .

----------

,    ..  ...
, ,        ..     ...(..  ,   /   ) ,   ??
 ,      ..    ... ...  .... ...  ...???

----------


## _

-   .   ,          .     .
        ?

----------


## Anton

,        -    .

               .

----------

2003,         50 ,          2005,     ?

----------


## Andyko

50 .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Vvitek

> 50 .


       ???

----------


## Lemori

,      -      ?

----------


## Vvitek

> ,      -      ?


  ....

----------


## feda

- ,   ,     ,

----------


## Vvitek

> - ,   ,     ,


- .

----------


## feda

,         ...              ...   "" ...         ,     ( )

----------


## Vvitek

> ,         ...              ...   "" ...         ,     ( )


          ???

----------


## _

> ,         ...              ...


, -       !!!  :Big Grin:  
     .       ,      ?      ?

----------


## pageUp

> " ,   " ?
>     -  .


      99 .    ,          ,    ,      ,  .           ,    ,    ,          .               ,      ,    :Smilie: .
        ,     .

----------


## alz

, .         , ,     . 
       .
      (  )  ,       ...
   (  )         ...      ,  ,   ..

----------


## Vvitek

-      ,  -...       .

----------


## Anton

> ...


,  ?

----------

,   ,
   ,


   ,  ,

 ,

 ?

 ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,
>    ,


 ?

----------

> ?

----------


## Vvitek

> ,  ?


-  -       -, "-"    -...

----------


## Vvitek

> 


...

----------


## Anton

> -  -       -, "-"    -...


*Vvitek*, .
  -  : http://www.arbitr.ru/presidium/msg.a...ry=+**%20+

,  ,       -  .
     .

*_*     ,            , ,   ,  .

----------


## NESTA

!   ,  ?    !
       .   -   .          . .   - .  ?

----------


## vsv-boss

> ,       .
>    ,     -   .
>   -  ,     (..    )  .
>       ,  (  ,      ) .
>  (..  ) - . 
>    ... (      ).


 !  _!
 ?! ! 
          ,  ,    .       ,      ,            .      ,       ,            .   ,     .                ,    ,     .             .       28  2006.,   ,  ,       ,       .     ,  _,       ,            ,   ,             . Ÿ     . ( )

----------


## vsv-boss

> ,  _,       ,            ,   ,             . Ÿ     . ( )


 

    ,  _,       ,            ,   ,      ,             . Ÿ     . ( )

----------

2005. ( )    2002-2003.,     - -       .   ,    ,    20%  .  1 . ,   .    ,   1-  2-  ,          .   :         .

----------


## Vvitek

> !   ,  ?    !
>        .   -   .          . .   - .  ?


        ????

----------


## _

...  .  ,  *vsv -boss*   -      .          . 
    .
       ,          :yes:

----------


## Anton

> ...       ,


,     :Big Grin:  
  ?

----------


## _

-   -     (   ).

----------


## _

-   . 
 ,  ...
 ,  ,     .

----------


## Anton

> -   -     (   ).


   ,     3   :Wow:  

  ,     ,   , ,   .

   , ..  .

----------


## _

,      ,       :Smilie:  
    ,        .
       .

----------


## vsv-boss

> ...  .  ,  *vsv -boss*   -      .


    ,        ,   ,     . 
  !   " _"  ,    ,          ,   ,   .    ,        ,   .       .       ,       . 

!    1990.,       . 
  ,    ,   ,       .       ,  ,  .  ,    .

----------

> ,        ,   .


  ,         .

----------


## -13

-  .      .            .

----------


## amd

> *   - * .      .            .


   . , , ,      .              ,    .  **  ** .199  -1000 .    ,  - .

----------


## vsv-boss

amd!  . :yes:

----------

> **  ** .199  -1000 .    ,  - .

----------


## Vvitek

> . , , ,      .              ,    .  **  ** .199  -1000 .    ,  - .


      ,       ,       -    , ,   500 ..   ,     ,   ???

----------


## amd

> 


  :Big Grin:      ,       . , -  .       .    500      ,    ,      .       ,       .       ,   .     ,     .   , 500     .      ,      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## -13

> ,       ,       -    , ,   500 ..   ,     ,   ???




!   .       ,  .

----------


## Vvitek

> !   .       ,  .


 -   ,    ,       ,  ,      ,     .
    , ,       .

----------


## vsv-boss

> !   .       ,  .


       !   ,        (199.2 )     .  :Wow:

----------


## Vvitek

> !   ,        (199.2 )     .


      199    500 ..

----------


## Vvitek

> !   ,        (199.2 )     .


   199.2-     , ,     ,       .,        ,   ,         ,      ( ...)

----------


## vsv-boss

> 199.2-     , ,     ,       .,        ,   ,         ,      ( ...)


      - 199.2

----------


## Vvitek

> - 199.2


    ???

----------


## Vvitek

> - 199.2


          ,     ,   ,     .      .199     .     ,         ???

----------


## vsv-boss

> ,     ,   ,     .      .199     .     ,         ???


 !    .

----------


## vsv-boss

> ???


, ,   -  250000

----------

?

----------


## Vvitek

> ?


  ,  -    .

----------


## Vvitek

> , ,   -  250000


   -     111,   199.2   ,   250000-00  500000-00 ???     10000-00         ,     ???

----------


## vsv-boss

> -     111,   199.2   ,   250000-00  500000-00 ???     10000-00         ,     ???


 199.2   .         ,          .     ,      ,       ,    ,    .

----------

,   ,   .    .  .   (2001)   ,  700..,       .      ,   .    -   , ,          .            .      .  - , , ,      ,  .      3- .  ,    -  (  100.).    ,             .

----------


## vsv-boss

> ,   ,   .    .  .   (2001)   ,  700..,       .      ,   .    -   , ,          .            .      .  - , , ,      ,  .      3- .  ,    -  (  100.).    ,             .


.   !
     ,    ,     .    .

----------


## amd

> ,  .


 .117    ,        ""

----------


## _

,      .
  ,       ?

----------


## _

> ,        ,   ,     . 
> .....
>       ,       .



         ,   ,   ,      " ",     ?

----------


## Anton

> ,      .
>   ,       ?


*_*, ,  , - .

----------


## Vvitek

> .117    ,        ""


     ,    .       -    ...

----------


## amd

> " ",     ?


*_*,       ? ,  .

----------


## amd

> -    ...


*Vvitek*, ,            ,           .    .  ,      ....

----------


## vsv-boss

> ,   ,   ,      " ",     ?


-,  _,     -     ,   .
      ,        .     .      ,        ,    .           ,     ,    ...

----------


## Vvitek

> *Vvitek*, ,            ,           .    .  ,      ....


 ,  ,   ,     -     .
  ,  ,    .57  -   .

----------

,   .      .    2-  .      ,   .           "" .   - -     .

----------


## Vvitek

> ,   .      .    2-  .      ,   .           "" .   - -     .


  ???
     .

----------


## amd

> ,  ,   ,     -     .


 -       . ,       ,      ,     .        ,   , ,       ,    .
 ,     .    ,   ""   " "  .  ,    "" .  , .      .

----------


## amd

> .


,  ,  ,       .

----------

,    ,   ,     .       64?

----------


## amd

> 


  ?

----------


## vsv-boss

> ,    ,   ,     .       64?


 ,  , ,   ,  ,  ,     " "   . :Wink:

----------


## amd

> , ,   ,  ,


  :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,   .      .    2-  .      ,   .           "" .   - -     .


       (     ).

----------


## -13

,  100 %.    .                .        !     ,     ,   ,      .     , ,         ,    ,   ,            (  , ,   ..),        .       :     .       ,    ,     . -!  !   ,    ,          .       .

----------


## Anton

"-"   .: 
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?69339

*_*,    ?

----------


## _

, .
   -    .  .   :Frown:

----------


## Anton

- ?

----------


## _

,    ,        .     ,   -      :Smilie: 
    .
     -     .
   ,           2- .

----------


## vsv-boss

_,              .  ""  .        -      .                      .  -         \ .    .

----------


## -13

> _,              .  ""  .        -      .                      .  -         \ .    .


      .          ,     ,    ,   .   ,   -    .           ( ,,  ),      ,       ,      .    ,      .

----------


## _

> _,              .  ""  .        -      .                      .  -         \ .    .


 *vsv_boss* , , ,          -      ,    , , .
 ()  - .  ,      ,    ,          . (  ,      ,    ).
   ,    -   .     ,   (  )   .
      (   ). 
 ,  ,    ,   ,      . 
      (   ),   ,        ,   ,     ,      ,       (        ).   ... 
       .

----------


## vsv-boss

> *vsv_boss*       (   ),   ,        ,   ,     ,      ,       (        ).   ... 
>        .


   ,      .       ,    ,    .    .    ,       .

    !
     ,    ,   ,     .
 ,           ,    ,   ,         1994.,    ,     , , -  ,            .   ,      ,     ,       ,        ,    ,     ,         ,  ,       .         .
    ,    ,       .     .      ! :Wink:  
 ,    ,     .   . :Type:

----------


## Tortilla

> ,     ,    ,   .   ,   -    .          ,      ,       ,      .    ,      .


-13 ,     ,               ? 
                  ?        ... :Wow:         .... :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> ,    ,       .


     .
      .         .
        ,   .     .
    ,       ,     . 

P.S.         (  ).

----------


## vsv-boss

> .         .
>         ,   .     .
>     ,       ,     . 
> 
> P.S.         (  ).


,   !
 ,      .      ,    " ",    ,  - "  ".  :Super:  
       "-  ".
     ,        .    ,   .    ,  ,           . 
     - . ,     . :Talk:

----------


## -13

> -13 ,     ,               ? 
>                   ?        ...        ....


  ,      ?         ,    ,     ,     .
  ,           ,      .  .       ( ,,   ).

----------


## _

,      ,       .
    .

----------


## -13

.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## feda

> ???


 ""        (  ,   ,     , ..  ,      "

----------


## feda

> , -       !!!  
>      .       ,      ?      ?


  ( ,    )    ,    ,    (  )      (    ...    ,           ...)     ()   ,       (  ) -       -

----------


## feda

> .          ,     ,    ,   .   ,   -    .           ( ,,  ),      ,       ,      .    ,      .


  ,      ""

----------


## -13

. ,  7- . ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anton

> ...


  ,   , ,   ,   ..
.

----------


## Vvitek

> ""        (  ,   ,     , ..  ,      "


           ???

----------


## Anton

> ???


*Vvitek*,          ""?

----------


## vsv-boss

!         ?
 !   .
,      ,      50000 . 
  450000 .  .

----------

> ,      ,      50000 .


 " ",     .2 . 199  - 200 .

----------


## Anton

> !         ?
>  !   .
> ...


, .
*vsv-boss*,   , ,  .

----------


## _

,     -  .
        .  (..       )   15 000 .
            ,      
     2003  -               .   ,  -      ,      .   .   ,           ( ).      .
 2004  2005        .
 -       (..       ,   ,   -  ).
     ,    .
       - ()  .
 ,          "" ,        (       ).   , ,     ,       - ,        "" ,       (  ,    "").    

 ,   2003            .
    ,   ,     .       ,     ,   .

----------


## Anton

> ...1)   ...      ...15 000 .
> 2) ...  , 
> 3)  -      ....    .
> 4) ...        - ()  .
> 5) ... ,        ""  
> ...    
> 6) ...  ,   2003            .
> 7)     ,   ,     . 
> 8)       ,     ,   .


1)   :Smilie: 
2) ,
3)     ::nyear::  
4)    :Smilie: 
5)  
6)    :Smilie: 
7) ,   
8)        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vsv-boss

> , .
> *vsv-boss*,   , ,  .


       !       .       .
    ,  ,    ,       .
    , ...  ... :Big Grin:

----------


## vsv-boss

> ,   ,     .       ,     ,   .


    ?       ?
  !

----------


## Anton

> ...


      , ,   ..
    , .
 .

----------


## -13

> ,   .


   !

      (      ).       .  :yes:

----------


## Vvitek

> !
> 
>       (      ).       .


 -  ???

----------


## Vvitek

2003 - 2007      3- -  ???

----------


## -13

> :
>  -  ???


  . ,  .

----------


## _

> ?       ?
>   !


   ,     ,        .         ( ).

----------


## _

> 2003 - 2007      3- -  ???


    2006 ,    .

----------


## _

> (      ).       .


 (   ) -             .
      (       :Frown:    ).

----------


## _

> 7) ,   
> 8)


 7)  -  ,   -    (      ,       ).

 8) -  , 
  ,      -      (     ). 
     -     (   ).

   2  (  ,   -    ).     () ,      ,     .      .

 ,

----------


## Anton

> ....      -      (     ). 
> ....
>    2  ...      .
>  ,

----------


## Vvitek

> 2006 ,    .


         ,    2007 , 2003   ""???

----------


## _

(..      2003 ),
  -

----------


## Madina32

! -    , , ?             .    (     ),       ,  ,       (   ),   ,       .              .       . , ,     ,   ,     .        ?     ,    .

----------


## Vvitek

> (..      2003 ),
>   -


    .113     ???

----------


## amd

> ,


*Vvitek*,       2003-.      .   .  ,   ,   .           2004     - ,   .         .  , .203.  ..         .  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

-  ,                ?

----------


## amd

*.*,  . 113    .      .   .     ,      .


> -  ,


  :Frown:

----------


## .

*amd*,    ,  ,   ,     ?  ,   ?

----------


## amd

*.*, 


> ,   ?


 ,    ?   :Big Grin:  
  ,          ,    .       . 89 .4.   .        ,        . ,        .    ,     .     ,   .

----------


## .

. 2 .3   


> ,          ,** ,    ,     .


     "" ?

----------


## amd

*.*, ,  ?        . .113  ,      . ..,    ,   ,      .    .    ?    :Frown:        . ,   . ,     . .

----------


## .

*amd*,   .        .

----------


## amd

> amd,   .        .


*.*,  ?
        ,        ,     . ,       .

----------


## Vvitek

> *.*,  ?
>         ,        ,     . ,       .


-         -  -113 .-        ,  ()     .      (  )   2007 ,       2004-2006 ,   ,  - 2004      .
   1.01.2007  .113        ,    .
- .113   -  ...

----------


## amd

113. **    .   ?     



> - .113   -  ...

----------


## Vvitek

> 113. **    .   ?


       ,    ( - ,  .113),   - .115 .(    .
   ,       ...

  ,      ???(    )???
  -,            .

----------


## Vvitek

,     .     ,   .[/QUOTE]
     ,   2004-2006      ,   2007,             () 2007 ,      (  )  - 2004        ,      ,  01.2007     ,  01.2007  -   .   ???
        ,   ,    , (-)   2004    ,-   ,       ,   ,    (       )    .

----------


## amd

> - .115


  -?         .  ,             ,   .        ,   ,  .           ,     .  113 .   .           .     ,  .

----------


## Vvitek

> 113 .   .           .     ,  .


  -  -122  ,      115  114 ,      113 .,  ???

----------


## amd

> -  -122  ,      115  114 ,      113 .???


   ,       :Big Grin: 
.115    ,               .
.113    ( )            . 
   ,         .        . 113  "".     ,    .113     .   .      ,     .
  .  -   .  ,   ,      , ,          .   ,   **   ,       **     ,         ,         .



> ???


    16 .     .  :Frown:

----------


## amd

*.*,  ?  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

-?  ,          .     . -    ?

----------


## amd

> ,          .


   .    ,      ,            .

----------


## .

?   -      :Wink:

----------


## amd

> ?


   , -?   :Big Grin:     -  .    ....    ..  :Frown: 


> -


 ,  ....  ....

----------


## Vvitek

> ,   **   ,       **     ,         ,         .
> (


     .          2003 .,   ,    ,  2007  .    ,    , ,     2007 ,   2003    ,    .

----------


## _

11.10.2005 .  5308/05      -     .
 -  .113.
  ,        2003 .

        ,  ,    .     :Frown: 

            -      2003   ?
   ""     2003    -     .
   -    28 ,   - 3 .

 , ,   ?   .

----------


## _

> (     ),       ,  ,       (   ),   ,       .


      "" 1 -    .     ,    -  ,       "",            ,      .   ,      ,       .
     ( ),      -      .
,   ,      .
                     ,                         .

              -
     22.03.2006   N  26-7876/2005-217,     15.03.2006   N
26-9357/2005-217,               
15.02.2006   N  -40/388-06        N   40-58292/05-118-587,
                 30.05.2006    N
14-23883-2005968/10,    13.12.2005 N  10053/05   .

----------


## amd

> -    28 ,   - 3 .


*_*,     ?  2007?

----------


## _

-    2006 .

----------


## amd

> -    2006 .


,  2003  . 4. 
        ,     ,  , *      .*
    2 .        ?      ,     .    
 25  2006 . N -3-06/892@.   ,  ,   ,  . ,      .   ,    2007 . .. ,    .     ?
 :Frown:

----------


## _

, ,      .
   ,   2003      ,     .
    " ,          ".       2006 .      .
         ,           .

----------


## amd

*_*, ,  ,   ,       2003 .  2007 .   ,    , , , ,     .  ,   ,      ..    ,                . ,      ,    .       ,       .     ,    .

----------


## _

""  ,  ,    ,      .
      ,       ,     (  )    .

----------


## Vvitek

> -    2006 .


   -          2007 , 2003     ...-        .

----------


## Vvitek

> 11.10.2005 .  5308/05      -     .
>  -  .113.
>   ,        2003 .
> 
>         ,  ,    .    
> 
>             -      2003   ?
>    ""     2003    -     .
>    -    28 ,   - 3 .


 ,           2000     2003  (26.12.2003 )   ,         _   -  ,- .       ??

----------


## amd

> -          2007 , 2003     ...-        .


 ,       .    ,     . ,  ,  ,    :3:

----------


## amd

,    ,     .

----------


## _

, ,     " ".

----------


## amd

*_*, 
 14  2005 . N 9-

----------


## _

"",  ,                               .              "      ".  ,              ,       ..           ,                 .

----------


## amd

> 


 ,       ,      ?

----------


## Vvitek

> ,    ,     .


    120  122 .   115 .,  ,      .113  -         - ???

----------

.      .      ,  ,       ,       ,      .

----------

> " ,          ".       2006 .      .


  .   !   -    !     ,   -   !
     ,         ?   ?
    _    -     ? -      .   ,    ?
   ,     ,      .
      ,   ,   .

----------


## _

.
   ,     .
    , ..     ,     ,      .
     , ..   -   .
  ,      ,  ,     .
     ,   ,  ,        ,     .    ,      ( , ,   )...     !
      .
  2005 .         ,     ,      (..       ).
     ,      - ,     ,  ,    "" .

            ( ,    ).

----------


## amd

> .


*_*,        ,   . 


> ,


  ,    .     ,   .  :Frown:

----------


## _

> *_*,        ,   .   ,    .     ,   .


 amd,   ,    .
*      ,   ,         .* 

      ,                 .
   -       ,       .
  ,         .
     ,   ?   .        .
     (   ),   .  
    ?

----------


## amd

> amd,   ,    .


, ,        , ,   ,  .  ,      .  ,   10,12,15,16, 19,28, 35  .       .  :Frown:  ,   .       .
  ,   .  :Big Grin: 
, ,     ....,  .

----------


## _

_, ,        , ,   ,  .  ,      . 
 ,   10,12,15,16, 19,28, 35  .       .  ,   ._ 

           .     ,    .
     . 

_      ._
  ,      ,       . 

_  ,   ._ 
    .
    ""?  


_, ,     ....,  ._

  ,   ,  ,     .  
-   ,                 (         ).

           ,     . (          ).

----------


## amd

> .


    ,    :Big Grin: 


> ""?


      ,   .


> .


.

----------


## _

> ,   .


        . ...
 ,     ,    ,    . (   ).

----------


## Andyko

,  , .

----------


## amd

*_*,   

(. aplomb), ,   (  ,  ,     . .). 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Anton

*_*,   :

1. *_*   ,    ,       ,      .         ,      -    .
*_*.
2.   ,  *_*        ,       ,    (-       ,    ),         .
, ,               ,    *amd*.

:
 ,   .
    ,   .

----------


## amd

> _   ,    ,       ,


            . , *_*, -,         . (.  10)       ,   ""  . ,     , .       . -.
   -  ,  . ,  , ,     *_* ,     ,      ,    .


> ,   .


.    .  :yes:

----------


## Vvitek

_      ._
  ,      ,       . 

[I] 

[/QUOTE]


    ...
  ,-     ???

----------

> *_*,   :
> 
> :
>  ,   .
>     ,   .


  - -   ,      ,         ,    ().    -   ,    - ,  .       .

----------


## amd

> ...
>   ,-     ???


.   .         _  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,  , .


-     . 

  ,      ,   *Anton* ( ,    ).

     .

Anton,    ,          ,           :Frown:  .

     2-  (       .).

----------


## Vvitek

> - -   ,      ,         ,    ().    -   ,    - ,  .       .


  ,,....

----------


## amd

,  !   .  ,  ....  ,       .  ,    ,  .  .  :Frown:      ,    .   ,   .       ,    ,      ,      .  -  ,*Vvitek*, **, *Anton*,     , , , .  ,    ,       .     . 
*_*,   .   ,         . ,      ,   .   ,  ,       ,       ,  . . ,   .

----------


## _

> ,


   ?
     . - ?

----------


## amd

> .


*_*,  ?
,      ?  :yes:

----------

> *_*,  ?
> ,      ?


    !     !     ,      ,    ""  ,    ,    .

----------


## amd

> ""  ,    ,    .


...     ,     . ,      .

----------

> ...     ,     . ,      .


 ?

----------


## Vvitek

> ...     ,     . ,      .


 ,      .( 500 .),  ,     ...

----------


## Anton

*_*,          .
  -    ,   -   .

   - , .

----------


## _

.
       ,    .

----------


## _

> ?




*amd*,  ?

----------

